# Mileage...29mpg...seems low..



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

All good tips listed here. And averaging 29mpg is not bad. 
As posted elsewhere - keep the engine speed around 1200 to 1500 rpms. In order to do that you need to upshift manually. The automatic in normal mode is equivalent to my A3 DSG in sport mode. The BMW auto holds the gear way too long before upshifting - for economical driving. 
In local short trip traffic - I'm only averaging about 18 to 20 mpg - better than my A3 (17 to 18) and way better than my old Acura 3.2TL (15 mpg for the same driving).
When driving on the freeway keep a steady speed - avoid situations where you'll need to use the brakes - ie keep a long distance to the car in front of you and pace your speed to the traffic well in front of you. Fuel consumption goes up exponentially with speed - if you keep the engine speed at below 1500rpm you'll be under 70 mph. I actually got over 40mpg (measured at the pump) on a long trip driving between 60 & 65 w/o AC.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

*Post Software Update Blues*

My mileage has DEFINITELY gone down with the software update. The best highway mileage for over 800 miles of highway driving was 34 mpg when that would have been 36.5 with the air conditioning on. City driving this week is 29.4 when it used to regularly be 32.4.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

csecard said:


> My mileage has DEFINITELY gone down with the software update. The best highway mileage for over 800 miles of highway driving was 34 mpg when that would have been 36.5 with the air conditioning on. City driving this week is 29.4 when it used to regularly be 32.4.


CSE, my average is running around 26mpg when it would typically be 28 or so.

I noticed they reset my odometer at the service, and I had just filled up my tank about 10-15 miles before I brought it in for service.

I'm hoping the reset may have messed with the MPG, as it is a bit low. I'm thinking they ran the engine at idle, etc.. during the service. They must have done a short test ride, as it had just over 1 mile on it when I got it back.

I'll shout out at next refill when I have some hard figures to post.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If they did leave it idling for awhile then that might be your drop in mileage. I have had to leave my car idling for a bit during 2-3 different tanks and each one my mileage dropped down a noticeable amount. I am going off mileage figured out via my odo readings and how much I put in the car.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

csecard said:


> My mileage has DEFINITELY gone down with the software update. The best highway mileage for over 800 miles of highway driving was 34 mpg when that would have been 36.5 with the air conditioning on. City driving this week is 29.4 when it used to regularly be 32.4.


As per odo I am required to take it for 2nd service in 4k miles which should be in 2 months max. And I guess they will update my software as well. If update is causing these mileage drops then I hope by that time they get another update out or something else I am not taking it. btw do I have option of not taking update if its related to emissions. :dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I probably will take my car in next couple of weeks for the oil loss issue and suppose they would do the software update at that point. As a side note, my last few tanks have been noticeably lower in mileage and driving has changed none. I do not think we are to the point of winter blends for fuel showing up, which would have been my only guess for a change in mileage like I am seeing.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I probably will take my car in next couple of weeks for the oil loss issue .


??? How much? do you remember at what mileage you noticed this happening? What OCI have you been following?


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> ??? How much? do you remember at what mileage you noticed this happening? What OCI have you been following?


 hell if your losing a qt every1k miles you dont need to change it as your going through it every7-8k miles as is:tsk:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> ??? How much? do you remember at what mileage you noticed this happening? What OCI have you been following?


Oil was changed around 7300 miles, low level light started coming on around 9300 miles and car is sitting just under 10k right now.



> hell if your losing a qt every1k miles you dont need to change it as your going through it every7-8k miles as is


I did this with an Accord for the last 80k miles or so that I had it before the transmission died again in it. It had an oil leak that would get it to be about a qt low and never lower than that. I would add a quart of oil every so often to keep the level up but got to the point where I rarely ever drained the motor. I did still change out the filter though. That motor still was in great shape at 284k miles and me treating maintenance like it was a joke for that long. I know because the guy who bought the car got it to use the motor in another car which is running strong to this day.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

*My current fuel consumption is 31.8 MPG / 7.4 L/100 KM.*

I've my D since Nov 2009 and have now driven 23,000 KM and had my first oil change in July.

Typically I drive it hard on the Toronto highways at normal speeds of 75~85 MPH (120~140 KPH). 
The highways here are often jammed with traffic and I typically travel 75% Hwy: 25% city averaging 200~250 KM/day.
I do not make any effort to get max mileage and don't use cruise control but rather drive it fast to enjoy the torque.

If I am concern about FE I'd be driving the VW Golf TDI or a Prius!

Despite my driving habit I am getting 31.8MPG/74.L/100KM (calculated) so I am very happy with my D.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I got my 35 mile round trip commute (80 highway / 20 local) MPG up to 30.1 measured by the trip computer today, but at the expense of being passed by a granny in a Prius going up a steep incline near my house. Now I'm wondering why I bought a BMW???????


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

stan01 said:


> I got my 35 mile round trip commute (80 highway / 20 local) MPG up to 30.1 measured by the trip computer today, but at the expense of being passed by a granny in a Prius going up a steep incline near my house. Now I'm wondering why I bought a BMW???????


Hypermiling is one thing, but a taking ^&*# from a Prius is something else. Steps 8 & 9 from my earlier mileage post are from my own experience. When a "d" is challenged, there are 425 torques that are ready and waitng for you put the hammer down.


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Please note that I have been taking notes, and appreciate all the responses. For the record, "downshifting" is going from fourth gear to third, for example, correct, or do I have "backwards things?"

Thanks again.

Richard*


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Runon MD1 said:


> *Please note that I have been taking notes, and appreciate all the responses. For the record, "downshifting" is going from fourth gear to third, for example, correct, or do I have "backwards things?"
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Richard*


You are correct. :thumbup:


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

stan01 said:


> I got my 35 mile round trip commute (80 highway / 20 local) MPG up to 30.1 measured by the trip computer today, but at the expense of being passed by a granny in a Prius going up a steep incline near my house. Now I'm wondering why I bought a BMW???????


My experiment today was turning off the AC, and I got the car up to 32.6 mpg measured by the trip computer (with more than usual delays on surface streets) on the same route. This is combined with being very gentle with the accelerator and paddle upshifting on climbs and starts. I think I'll be able to get 33+ mpg tomorrow if traffic around the freeway ramps is clear. Given that this includes two stretches of steep climbing (1000 ft total), I'm now impressed.

I've been driving my car regularly to work for about 4 weeks now. I started this series of experiments on the day after I got 25 MPG over the same round trip route and noting my overall average MPG wasn't much better. Adapting driving habits and turning off the AC got me up to 32.6 and counting. I'll have to figure out a balance for economy, comfort, and fun. Maybe a daily acceleration allowance? I'll need some runs with the sunroof open and the AC off to see how that impacts mileage.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I experimented with one tank and basically not going into boost or what feels like boost from the turbos since have no boost gauge or whine of a turbo to listen for. I think I did get 1-2mpg better on that tank, it was better than normal but nothing spectacular. I'd be trying that though for better mileage over no AC, too hot/humid down here to be doing crazy things like that.


----------



## Twilght1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm averaging about 20 mpg running the JBD at 100% and with a heavy foot. :dunno:


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Twilght1 said:


> I'm averaging about 20 mpg running the JBD at 100% and with a heavy foot. :dunno:


Well, look at it this way:
That would be about 12-14 mpg in a 335i gasser with an equivalent enhancement and a heavy foot?


----------

